# Be Quiet E9 480 Cm bemalen



## SonnyBlack7 (15. Mai 2014)

Moin 

Kurze Frage an euch : bleibt die Garantie erhalten wenn ich die  Kabel oder das Netzteil selbst ( E9 480 Cm) mit nem Edding bemale? Also ich rede vom äußeren ^^
MfG


----------



## Icephoen1x (15. Mai 2014)

Also so lange du das gehäuse nicht aufmachst oder das siegel überpinselst sehe ich keinen grund warum die garantie verloren gehen sollte. Aber edding? Das sieht doch kacke aus. Lieber sauber abkleben und sprühlack.


----------



## be quiet! Support (15. Mai 2014)

Hallo SonnyBlack,

bei den Kabeln sehe ich erst einmal kein Problem. Beim Netzteil selber ist das immer so eine Sache. Da jegliche Modifikation am Netzteil zum Verlust der Garantie führen kann.

Was willst du denn beim Netzteil "bemalen"?

Gruß

Marco


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Mai 2014)

Es dürfte um den Punkt gehen das man es nicht in den Ursprungszustand zurück versetzen kann, man könnte es im Garantiefall nicht mehr verwenden. 
 Warum baust du dir nicht einfach eine Netzteilabdeckung?


----------



## Addi (15. Mai 2014)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/quiet/330336-6-2-pin-pcie-stecker-farbwahl.html

Siehe hier.


Nachtrag: Offtopic, 





> CPU: 2x 3970X Extreme Edition@5 Ghz mit Corsair H105/// 96 GB Ram//  Mobo: EVGA Classified SR-X 2011//GPU:  2x Geforce GTX Titan Z im SLI//  PSU: Corsair RM 1000W// Gehäuse: LC-Power Pro-925B // 4 TB HDD// 2x OCZ  Agility 3 480 GB Raid//


ist deine Signatur mit deinem System ironisch gemeint ?


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (15. Mai 2014)

Jap, ist sie


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (15. Mai 2014)

Jap ist es ^^  

@Be Quiet  : Ich will das bemalen wo man die Kabel dran steckt , also am Ende des Netzteils . Darf ich das ohne Verlust der Garantie anmalen ?


----------



## be quiet! Support (16. Mai 2014)

Hallo SonnyBlack7,

am Netzteil selber solltest du besser keine Veränderungen vornehmen, da Manipulationen am Netzteil selber zum Verlust der Garantie führen können.
Ich werde noch einmal mit unserem Produktmanagement sprechen und schauen, ob man in diesem Fall etwas machen kann.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (16. Mai 2014)

Be Quiet E9 480 CM : Kabelbuchsen anmalen?

Hab den Thread gefunden,vielleicht könnt ihr ja hierzu was sagen ?


----------



## be quiet! Support (19. Mai 2014)

Hallo SonnyBlack7,

in dem Thread ist doch alles gesagt. Wir können leider keine Liste ausgeben über die mehr, oder weniger zulässigen Veränderungen.
Leider ist die Antwort aus dem Produktmanagement noch ausstehend....

Ich denke aber es ist OK, solange du nicht am Netzteil rumwerkelst.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (19. Mai 2014)

Hi Marco und danke für die Antwort 
Die Sache ist die , ich weiß nicht was ihr mit "am Netzteil " meint . Weil theoretisch verändere ich das äußere von dem Netzteil und mit nem edding kommt man ja auch nicht rein . Chris hat ja gesagt dass es OK wäre solang man keine spruhdose etc benutzt ? Denn wenn ja dann leg ich los ^^
MfG Sonny


----------

